# 315G Tank Build and Photoshoot



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been meaning to share my pictures for a while but things kept coming up. Better late than never  All feedback is appreciated!

Plumbing:







Aluminum Stand:






Equipment:






Starphire Tank:






Livestock:


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

so very beautiful, everything looks so organised/planned and well executed.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Amazing setup. Very beautiful,
Is that a cannister filter?/ what are you running in it.
And how do you like the cerebrea

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> Amazing setup. Very beautiful,
> Is that a cannister filter?/ what are you running in it.
> And how do you like the cerebrea
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


10L of Siporax is exactly how much you can fit into an FX6 and how much I have 

I love the Cerebra. High quality hardware, interface, and software, nothing less from Vertex. Very easy to use, I calibrated PH, Salinity, and ORB within 30mins without manuals or videos. Everything is wizard oriented. has many pre-configured settings that you can use, for example small or large waves, lagoon, etc. modes for controlling your powerheads.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the display? Who made it?
Is that big white jug the ATO?

PS looks great


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cool the controller has great reviews from what I'm reading. Great idea on the siporax in the cannister, you can control how much flow going through it.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

kamal said:


> so very beautiful, everything looks so organised/planned and well executed.


Thank you. It was a major learning experience for me. I have never done plumbing before or used an aluminum stand or ever owned a custom made tank. Overall, I am blessed and thankful I even came this far.



twobytwo said:


> What are the dimensions of the display?  Who made it?
> Is that big white jug the ATO?
> 
> PS looks great


Miracles made the tank and the dimensions are 72x36x28. That's a white food grade plastic tank that I am using for my ATO.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

You have a very nice set up right there very clean and organized. Not in a negative side but just my opinion I think you could do a better aquascape or rock work that matches the tank dimensions.
Keep the pictures coming!!!!


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

explor3r said:


> You have a very nice set up right there very clean and organized. Not in a negative side but just my opinion I think you could do a better aquascape or rock work that matches the tank dimensions.
> Keep the pictures coming!!!!


Thanks for the critique  I tried the rule of the third's and a bunch of things discussed here: http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2217633 but I agree with you, I think it needs works. I will try a few things and take more pics


----------



## bc1281 (Feb 25, 2012)

Where did you get that ato tank?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mamamia beautifully done @kouma...can't wait to see this system maturing with all the fauna Marin....all the best..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

